# Should i get a german shepherd?



## Hypiiz (May 28, 2011)

Should i get a german shepherd?
I am really wanting to get a dog and i think a german shepherd would be ideal. The only problem is i work from 9am until 4pm (monday to friday) and then i am out monday, wednesday and thursday nights as well. From 4 30 until 10 ish. However on tuesdays, fridays and weekends i would be able to spend every single hour with it. Is this fine for a dog to cope with? I would obviously leave it toys and things to play with during the day. I would take it for a long walk every morning, so it would sleep a bit in the day. I would then take it out for a short play around in the garden when i get back at about 10 o clock. Also, while it is young i would come home for half an hour at lunch. Please get back with some quality answers as i really do want one.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

First things first:
Why do you want a GSD?
What do you know about them?
Have you dealt with many?
Ever lived with one?
Do you know about the various lines of German Shepherd Dog?
Are you planning on having "just a pet"?
What drew you to the GSD?
Do you know the health problems that run in the breed?
Are you interested in a dog from a breeder, or a rescue?

With your current schedule, i could not recommend this breed to you. While they are not terribly hard dogs to live with, they can be if not socialized, and not allowed to do some sort of thinking. My guys are both pretty high drive, and while they have great off switches, if they have to spend more than a couple days inside with only potty breaks (due to weather, or an injury, or illness) they drive me NUTS!!

This is a breed that was bred for utilitarian work, and is not meant to be kept cooped up all day and all night. Right now, your schedule seems far too busy for a dog, let alone a GSD....unless you have the money to leave your dog at doggy day care, or hire a dog walker.

i would really suggest holding off until you have a normalized schedule. 9 AM - 4PM is a normal schedule...but tack on being out nights, and that is just too long for them to be alone.


----------



## Hypiiz (May 28, 2011)

I would be home after wokr for around 20/30 minutes. Plus my work is very client based, so if a client cancelled then that would leave me ith a slot to go home for an hour or so. Would this be better?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The honest answer *in my opinion* is no. And i'm saying this in regards to the majority of dogs, not just GSDs. That's a lot of time lacking human interaction


----------



## lewiswalks (May 13, 2011)

It doesn't matter how much time you spend with your dog... The real problem is how much time you leave it alone.
If you are going to be going to work, then going out, then sleeping and you only have 90mins to spend with your dog then you should not get a dog.
Its fine to leave a dog for a while, but if it has to spend 22.5hours a day on its own then it will be a very unhappy dog.
Even if the rest of the week is spent with the dog, it will not understand these long periods of loneliness.
I dont think that any breed of dog would be suitable. The only thing that may work is to have 2 smaller dogs so that they at least have some company.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I say especially no to a GSD because they are a dogs that NEED a job. Most of the GSDs I've met (minus the senior-aged ones) are NOT content to sit around. They need to be doing something with their lives or else they can wind up unhappy and destructive. I would not get a GSD, especially a young one, unless you are willing to invest significant time into training/classes/etc.

That being said, an adult, small-breed dog would probably be the best idea for your situation.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

One of my friends has a similar schedule as far as how much the time the dog is alone. She is gone from about 7:30 to 6:00. She is too tired in the morning to walk the dog. When she gets home she spends 2 hours with the dog, because the dog puts HIMSELF to bed at 8:00. So that's probably about 3 hours a day with her. Sometimes she goes to her boyfriends house and leaves him alone over the night and comes back in the early morning. She spends most of the weekend with him, but less now that she has a boyfriend. She HAS to have some sort of life, the dog just doesn't seem to fit in it right now. The boyfriend has 2 friendly dogs, so she could bring him along except that he's very aggressive. He's sent my friend to the emergency room twice, once for facial plastic surgery. Whew, sorry I got way off topic. My point was that your type of schedule is unfair to the dog. I would get a cat or little caged animal.



lisak_87 said:


> That being said, an adult, small-breed dog would probably be the best idea for your situation.


Sorry, I have to disagree. Small breeds are bred to be COMPANIONS and will not be any happier than a big dog being left alone for the same amount of time. Maaaaabe a senior dog (any breed) could fit, since they spend most of their time sleeping.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

luvntzus said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. Small breeds are bred to be COMPANIONS and will not be any happier than a big dog being left alone for the same amount of time. Maaaaabe a senior dog (any breed) could fit, since they spend most of their time sleeping.


True, true......

ok, a cat then!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

That's it, lets go ahead and let the OP that they will be adopting a cat. lol


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually, in all seriousness, a cat makes perfect sense for that situation. A cat would be completely happy in that type of environment. And you can get cats that are very dog-like if you are open to a companion-type cat. I know my cat, for instance, is basically a dog in a cat's body. Comes running when you call him, greets at the door, plays like a dog, loves visiting people....

I mean, I know a cat is not a dog, but they can be great pets... and cheaper... and independent.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph is a GSD expert, so I'd avoid a GSD puppy with your current schedule. However, as lots of folks implied, a rescue older GSD might be perfect. Usually people don't want a sedentary GSD, so they don't get adopted. I think you could do yourself and an older GSD a favor by contacting the local rescues, and let them know your interest in a house trained, older, GSD that is willing to sleep most of the time.

BTW, I like Labs, because after 3 yo or so, they can adapt to 30 min. walks and 18 hours sleep. Retired Greyhounds are even more sedentary.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was going to mention the retired greyhounds too cus people keep talking about them being laid back.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

i wouldn't even recommend a cat, honestly. My little boy gets very upset when he doesn't have any human interaction for long periods of time. it's not separation anxiety, but it does stress him out if we're gone for more than a day or two.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Honestly, you're not really available to a dog.  That's 7 hours alone, then another 7 hours at least 3 days a week. The dog would be getting about an hour of attention on those days. It's just not enough. He or she would go stir-crazy. It would be like being in solitary confinement. 
You could use a doggie daycare ($$$) but even then, dogs that are bonded to you want to be part of *your* life as much as they can. I wonder why you want a dog given your busy life. If you just want companionship, there are plenty of other pets that are fine with being independent most of the time. When your life is less career and socially focused, there's always time for a dog then.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Indigo said:


> Honestly, you're not really available to a dog.  That's 7 hours alone, then another 7 hours at least 3 days a week. The dog would be getting about an hour of attention on those days. It's just not enough. He or she would go stir-crazy. It would be like being in solitary confinement.
> You could use a doggie daycare ($$$) but even then, dogs that are bonded to you want to be part of *your* life as much as they can. I wonder why you want a dog given your busy life. If you just want companionship, there are plenty of other pets that are fine with being independent most of the time. When your life is less career and socially focused, there's always time for a dog then.


Exactly. I would not recommend an ex-racing Greyhound, despite that they are laid back and lazy. They are still dogs, and as such, are social creatures, who WANT to be with their people.

In addition, training an ex-racer to adapt to home life would be really tough, if no one was there...


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Hypiiz said:


> Should i get a german shepherd?
> I am really wanting to get a dog and i think a german shepherd would be ideal. The only problem is i work from 9am until 4pm (monday to friday) and then i am out monday, wednesday and thursday nights as well. From 4 30 until 10 ish. However on tuesdays, fridays and weekends i would be able to spend every single hour with it. Is this fine for a dog to cope with? I would obviously leave it toys and things to play with during the day. I would take it for a long walk every morning, so it would sleep a bit in the day. I would then take it out for a short play around in the garden when i get back at about 10 o clock. Also, while it is young i would come home for half an hour at lunch. Please get back with some quality answers as i really do want one.


I would suggest no. They require a lot of interaction (they need to be near their people as much as possible). They also need lots of excerise and mind puzzled or else it is likely they may become destructive to entertain themselves. I'm leaning towards no simply because there just isn't much time in there between to even give a small walk. You get off at 4- and then out again 4-30? That leaves like 5 minutes for the dog? I mean if you can afford a dog walker several times daily and get an older GSD I would not be so hesitant but even so- the Monday-Weds-Thurs night would concern me.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have two German Shepherds now and I work, leaving at 6:00AM and returning at 4:00PM. I do have to go out two nights a week, but one of those nights the dogs come with me. I always am amazed when someone says, "No dog because you are not home enough" simply because you do have to go to work. Someone needs to buy the dog food, roof, heat, lights etc. and as much as the GSD is a breed that needs a 'job' I cannot get mine to go to work so I can stay home!

For a PUPPY your schedule is tough. That being said, I got a puppy last summer and I have the above schedule (do a search for 'Questa's Puppy Journal). I got her at 7.5 weeks old and other than the 'puppy palace' (its in the journal) she NEVER pooped or pee'd in the house. I also have two outdoor kennel runs 10X10 for days when I am at work. When Questa is in heat, I cannot leave her out there and the puppy palace is back in use. 

Assuming you would have an altered dog, and you do not have a big social life, you *might* be able to make it work. It will take a LOT of dedication on your part. My experience is most people lack the dedication part (it is an average 13 year dedication for a dog)

In my situation I am a bit older and have no interest in having a BF (was maarried at one time but I got a cat for my husband and it was a good trade). I have a very busy life between caring for the house and grounds, church, and dog club. I train my dogs every day and I do competition obedience. 

As to the cats.. well, I have six. I can tell you they run to to door to greet me and yes, a cat would be a good pet as they are much more flexible. Just make sure you are not allergic to them. My cats are also pretty well trained, walk on leashes and do other things. They will open the cabinets in the kitchen and go rummaging if I do not have them secure (not sure if ANYONE ahs that issue.. but one cat taught the others so that goes on). Cats have litter boxes and you do have to clean them *at least* once a day (pick out the wets areas and the poops) and at least once a month you need to replace ALL the litter and wash the box out (this is with clumping litter which is no good for kittens). 

So, that is how I make it work. If you are 100% honest with yourself regarding your life outside of work and the dedication required and the amount of work required, getting a dog can work. 

BTW walking a GSD is about 3-4 miles a day.. jogging even better tho I cannot jog (knee surgeries). In addition to the 3-4 miles of walking you do need to train.. this means training classes and puppy class so the dog has a 'job.' If you like hiking on weekends, getting the dog a back pack so he can carry his own water and going hiking is a lot of fun.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Xeph said:


> i wouldn't even recommend a cat, honestly. My little boy gets very upset when he doesn't have any human interaction for long periods of time. it's not separation anxiety, but it does stress him out if we're gone for more than a day or two.


That depends on the cat I think. Especially if you can have an outdoor cat. My current cat wouldn't do well if I was never home, but I can be gone for like a week and he's fine. my last couple of cats would've been ok, particularly the one who was allowed outside all day. But I wouldn't get a kitten. You'd want an adult cat and you'd want to know that the cat would be ok alone for a while.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Hypiiz said:


> Should i get a german shepherd?
> I am really wanting to get a dog and i think a german shepherd would be ideal. The only problem is i work from 9am until 4pm (monday to friday) and then i am out monday, wednesday and thursday nights as well. From 4 30 until 10 ish. However on tuesdays, fridays and weekends i would be able to spend every single hour with it. Is this fine for a dog to cope with? I would obviously leave it toys and things to play with during the day. I would take it for a long walk every morning, so it would sleep a bit in the day. I would then take it out for a short play around in the garden when i get back at about 10 o clock. Also, while it is young i would come home for half an hour at lunch. Please get back with some quality answers as i really do want one.



First of all, thank you for thinking and taking serious thought before getting a dog......

While your situation is not ideal a few days a week, On other days it goes quite well. 

Based on the situation you posted, If I was convinced that you were going to put forth effort and take the time with the dog, when you had it available, I would approve you for a dog from the rescue I am responsible for making the call on.


----------

